# Continental Retro 700c x 50 mm Tires



## GiovanniLiCalsi

I'm searching for vintage style cream color tires for my 700c wooden rims.
Has anyone tried these and can the reflective stripe be removed?

Continental Retro Ride 700c/29 Inch Tire
A great looking tire for your around town bike. 700c x 50mm (29 x 2.0 Inch; 50-622 ISO). 850g.


----------

